# Fenix TK10 Mod



## RobCob (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello ladies and gentlemen, I am reaching out to the flashlight community to help me with my first flashlight modding project. I have an old Fenix TK10 that I want to mod. I would like to upgrade the emitter to either an XM-L2 or XP-G2. I have never modded a light before and am really interested in becoming involved in this aspect of flashlight ownership. Could anyone provide me with a step by step instruction guide showing me how to upgrade this light? I would really appreciate any help I could get. Thanks.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 21, 2013)

*I too have an old TK10 that could use a fresh LED, 

I know first off the hard part is getting this stinking head apart....


*


----------



## RobCob (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya but what comes next hahaha


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 27, 2013)

RobCob said:


> Ya but what comes next hahaha



*Maybe a trip to Vinh and some custom work...*


----------



## RobCob (Mar 29, 2013)

What does that even mean?


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 29, 2013)

RobCob said:


> What does that even mean?



*My bad, 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356048-vinhnguyen54-Need-Modded-Work-2013-)*


----------



## RobCob (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh. Thanks for the link. Looking to do it myself but I'm gonna see if he can give me any pointers.


----------



## Tiresius (May 11, 2013)

RobCob said:


> Oh. Thanks for the link. Looking to do it myself but I'm gonna see if he can give me any pointers.



He's quite the guy. Responded to my questions in less than a day with promising results. Except, I did not do what he did because I wanted to make sure nothing on my Preon 0 would fall apart. I tried to pry a TK10's head apart. Not the best thing to do and I'm not too sure if it's epoxy or just glue that is used to hold everything together.


----------

